# Configuracion de Bits Master Prog



## chess98 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola,
Soy estudiante De electronica (nivel Medio superior) y 
tengo un problema con el grabador master prog,
para programar uso el Lenguaje basic (con el microcode Studio) 
en la escuela, usamos un programado marca Volnia y todo va perfecto al grabar las
practicas ya que este programador tiene opcion para agregar los bits de configuracion, el problema es que el master prog no tiene la opcion, y en los manuales que me dieron
dice que en lenguaje ensamblador debes agregarlos... o bien en el MPLAb...
el problema es que ya eh hecho todo lo que me dice los manuales...(Configurado Fuses, abierto archivos ASM con el mplab y agregarle los bits de config desde ahi) La verdad me eh desesperado ya ,... mas por que esto detiene un poco mi avance en la escuela... 
Les agradesco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 16, 2011)

chess98 dijo:


> Hola,
> Soy estudiante De electronica (nivel Medio superior) y
> tengo un problema con el grabador master prog,
> para programar uso el Lenguaje basic (con el microcode Studio)
> ...


Cada lenguaje de programación para PIC tiene su propia forma de escribir la palabra de configuración.
Dependiendo del compilador que este use, es como sera interpretada tal palabra.
En tu caso mencionas que utilizas BASIC usando como editor MicroCode Studio
El compilador por default para MCS es el PBP (PICBASICPRO)
En la cabecera de tu programa es donde se escribe la palabra de configuración.
Y esta sera interpretada por el compilador, incluyendola dentro del archivo ejecutable *.HEX
De esta manera es como se agregan los FUSES seleccionados para los grabadores que
no tienen la opción de setearlos manualmente por medio del programa.
Vendria siendo como esto:

```
'*******************************************************************************
@ DEVICE PIC16F628A
@ DEVICE INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT,PROTECT_OFF,WDT_OFF,PWRT_ON,MCLR_ON,BOD_OFF,LVP_OFF,CPD_OFF
'*******************************************************************************
```
Lo que sigue a continuación de esta palabra sera tu código
de configuración de puertos, variables, etc.
Este es solo un ejemplo, la palabra varia dependiendo de los FUSES requeridos.
Saludos.


----------



## chess98 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gracias por la Ayuda, Me fue de mucha utilidad 
Si logre hacerlo Funcionar, Al fin! 
Ya le habia configurado los Fuses asi Varias Veces...
quiza me faltaba modificar alguno...
Muchas Gracias por tu Ayuda x)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 16, 2011)

chess98 dijo:


> Gracias por la Ayuda, Me fue de mucha utilidad
> Si logre hacerlo Funcionar, Al fin!
> Ya le habia configurado los Fuses asi Varias Veces...
> quiza me faltaba modificar alguno...
> Muchas Gracias por tu Ayuda x)


Que bien, suerte y hasta pronto.


----------



## helterSkelter (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola,  
Soy estudiante de medio superior y estoy haciendo un programa usando microcode para el Pic16f887, el problema está que cuando genero el .hex y quiero quemar mi programa usando el MASTERPROG
me dice

"AVISO: Faltan los Bits de configuración en el archivo Hex"

Lo que pasa, es que normalmente uso MPLAB para hacer mis Hex... y desconosco totalmente como agregar la palabra de configuración usando Microcode, si me pudieran auxiliar! Les estariamos eternamente agradecidos!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 27, 2012)

helterSkelter dijo:


> Lo que pasa, es que normalmente uso MPLAB para hacer mis Hex... y descono*z*co totalmente como agregar la palabra de configuración usando MicroCode, si me pudieran auxiliar! Les estaríamos eternamente agradecidos!!


Si estas utilizando el programa MicroCode Studio, esta es una opción para la palabra de configuración.
Se utiliza oscilador interno establecido a 8MHz.

```
@ DEVICE INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT,PROTECT_OFF,CPD_OFF,PWRT_ON,WDT_OFF,LVP_OFF,MCLR_ON,BOD_OFF,FCMEN_ON,IESO_OFF
@ DEVICE2 WRT_OFF,BOR21V

[B]DEFINE[/B] OSC 8                ; Definir que se trabajará con 8MHz

[B]OSCCON[/B] = $76                ; %01110110    (118)   Reloj interno estable a 8MHz
```
Tipos de oscilador:
*LP_OSC*    ; Resonador cerámico
*XT_OSC *  ; Cristal de baja frecuencia
*HS_OSC*   ; Cristal de alta frecuencia
*EXTCLK_OSC*   ; Fuente de reloj externa
*INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT*    ; Oscilador interno sin salida de reloj
*INTRC_OSC_CLKOUT *   ; Oscilador interno con salida de reloj
*RC_OSC_NOCLKOUT *   ; Oscilador RC externo sin salida de reloj
*RC_OSC_CLKOUT*    ; Oscilador RC externo con salida de reloj

Otro método usando MPLAB fue tratado por aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generar-dtmf-pic-67659/#post724256

Suerte.


----------



## carlosguit (Ene 3, 2013)

Amigos estoy super estresado con este tema le puse los fuses de arriba para un pic 16f877a y me da muchos herrores porfavor mas informes acerca de esto o tengo que cambiar de programador esque uso masterprog y me aparece el mensaje de los bits que me faltan y en los libros de basic no agregan fuses ni nada solo veo que te plantean hacer un programador con picall pero es por puerto dv9 o algo asi pero creo yo y esta obsoleto ayuda porfavor


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 3, 2013)

carlosguit dijo:


> Amigos estoy super estresado con este tema le puse los fuses de arriba para un pic 16f877a y me da muchos errores por-favor mas informes acerca de esto o tengo que cambiar de programador es-que uso masterprog y me aparece el mensaje de los bits que me faltan y en los libros de basic no agregan fuses ni nada solo veo que te plantean hacer un programador con picall pero es por puerto db9 o algo así pero creo yo y esta obsoleto ayuda por-favor


Sucede que los fuses que mencione anteriormente son para un PIC16F887 no para un PIC16F877A
Si utilizas MicroCode Studio puedes usar esta palabra de configuración...

```
[COLOR=Green]@ DEVICE PIC16F877A
@ DEVICE XT_OSC,WDT_OFF,PWRT_ON,BOD_OFF,LVP_OFF[/COLOR]
```
Con estos fuses no debes tener problemas al compilar.
La información sobre los fuses para cada PIC la encuentras en su correspondiente hoja de datos.

Suerte.


----------



## carlosguit (Ene 3, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sucede que los fuses que mencione anteriormente son para un PIC16F887 no para un PIC16F877A
> Si utilizas MicroCode Studio puedes usar esta palabra de configuración...
> 
> ```
> ...



gracias amigo lo boy aprobar y denuevo muchas gracias por las molestias


----------



## heribertoromerocuevas (Mar 11, 2013)

hola,  el ccs me compila sin errores, me genera el archivo .hex   el problema es que a la hora de querer escribir en el pic mediante el master prog  me sale una leyenda que dice faltan bits de configuración en el archivo .hex pero  en el código pongo todos los fuses. este este el código de prueba que estoy intentando.  agradecería mucho sus observaciones 

```
#include <16f84a.h>

#FUSES NOWDT                   
#FUSES XT                  
#FUSES NOPUT                  
#FUSES NOPROTECT                

#use delay(clock=4000000)

#BYTE PORTB=6
#BYTE PORTA=5




VOID MAIN ()
{
SET_TRIS_A(0xFF);
SET_TRIS_B(0X00);

portb=(0x00);
while(TRUE) 
{
if(porta==(0x01))
{
 portb=(0x01);
}

if(porta==(0x02))
{
 portb=(0x02);
}

}
}
```


----------



## lolopollo (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola soy estudiante de nivel medio superior de electronica
Tengo porblemas con la palabra de configuracion con pic18f4550, usando el microcode estudio, y el mpasm, lo que pasa que cuando intento grabar me dice que hace falta bits de configuracion en el hex y no se que hacer 
porfavor ayuda


----------

